# Travelling to Black Forest, Germany via Luxembourg



## gillian (Jul 4, 2009)

We are off next week to the northern Black Forest via Luxembourg to get the heaper fuel. We have been staying at the Kockelscheuer site near Luxembourg city since it opened and find it suits our every need and also puts us within striking distance of different locations should the weather turn bad.

Fortunately for the last three years we have been able to go to the Black Forest but are now finding it too much to go in one hop. I therefore wonder if anyone has any recommendations of somewhere to stop of the way. We have always found that the route via Piramens is somewhat lacking in places to stop but it may be we are simply missing gems!


----------



## gully (Mar 3, 2009)

Try the campsite at the auto tech museum in Speyer, you can arrive any time of the night as it is part of the hotel. Only 2 minutes off the A61 motorway. the museum is well worth a visit one of the best I have ever been to.

Gully


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gillian said:


> We are off next week to the northern Black Forest via Luxembourg to get the heaper fuel. We have been staying at the Kockelscheuer site near Luxembourg city since it opened and find it suits our every need and also puts us within striking distance of different locations should the weather turn bad.
> 
> Fortunately for the last three years we have been able to go to the Black Forest but are now finding it too much to go in one hop. I therefore wonder if anyone has any recommendations of somewhere to stop of the way. We have always found that the route via Piramens is somewhat lacking in places to stop but it may be we are simply missing gems!


On the way to Luxembourg or between Luxembourg and the Black Forest?


----------



## gillian (Jul 4, 2009)

*Campsites on the way to the Black Forest*

Thanks for replies. I was looking for sites after Luxembourg but would be interested in any before. We usually go via Dunkerque and on to the motorway to Luxembourg.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Campsites on the way to the Black Forest*



gillian said:


> Thanks for replies. I was looking for sites after Luxembourg but would be interested in any before. We usually go via Dunkerque and on to the motorway to Luxembourg.


For somewhere about an hour from the tunnel/ferry we use any of the sites in Ypres, Leopoldlaan near the Menin Gate for a free overnight stop or the Jeugdstadion campsite if we want services and/or a longer stay.

Just before Luxembourg we use the free aire at the Regional "Pompiers" depot in Arlon - EHU, water and disposal all inc.

Only 5 spaces though, so get there in good time.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Freiburg has a really good stellplatz and on the route the Black Forest.


----------

